# 14. MTB-Rennen der RSG-Herne



## toschi (10. Oktober 2005)

In der Suche nichts gefunden also setz ich hier mal den Link,
vielleicht gibts Interesse

*14. MTB-Rennen der RSG-Herne*


----------



## toschi (13. Oktober 2005)

So wies aussieht gibt es hier wohl kein Interesse an der Veranstaltung  , hatte erwartet das sich doch einige potenzielle Teilnehmer hier melden, aber die tummeln sich dann wohl woanders.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## uwero (13. Oktober 2005)

toschi schrieb:
			
		

> So wies aussieht gibt es hier wohl kein Interesse an der Veranstaltung  , hatte erwartet das sich doch einige potenzielle Teilnehmer hier melden, aber die tummeln sich dann wohl woanders.




Bist Du dabei Toschi?? Wir nicht, da Parallelveranstaltungen geplant.

Schöne Grüße


----------



## toschi (13. Oktober 2005)

hallo uwero,
eigendlich wollt ich mir das anschauen und natürlich auch die hobbyrunde drehen, sind natürlich 250km anfahrt, drum hätte ich gern hier ein paar infos eingeholt aber so wie es aussieht treibt sich hier gerad keiner rum der zur veranstaltung was sagen kann.
wo seit ihr nochmal das we, irgendwo in hessen?


----------



## Sportstudent (14. Oktober 2005)

Infos zur Strecke: Nette Runde mit ein zwei knackigen Anstiegen, ansonsten Waldautobahn, Start und Ziel ist auf roten Backsteinen geht gleich nach dem Start (knappe 100m) eine Treppe rauf war und ist meistens Gewusel. Ich meine es ist auch noch ein, Jörg aus Offenburg würde "Worldclass-Drop" dazu sagen drin, kurz vor Ende der Runde.

Ob sich 250km für das Rennen lohnen kann ich Dir aber nicht sagen...

Gruß


----------



## toschi (14. Oktober 2005)

@Sportstudent
danke für die Info, die Strecke ist ja im Netz als Fotoserie einzusehen und einen Streckenplan steht auch zur Verfügung, von Interesse wäre die durchschnittliche Teilnehmerzahl. Da es ja schon die 14. Veranstaltung ist müsste sie ja auch in Eurem Raum bekannt sein.
Die weite Anfahrt würde ich natürlich mit einem Besuch bei Freunden abrunden, ausserdem mach ich meine Teilnahme auch Wetterabhängig.

Die Liste der Voranmeldungen ist ja mit 31 Teilnehmern nicht lang .


----------



## Kniekaputt (14. Oktober 2005)

Ich würde da nicht hinfahren. Wir (meine Töchter fahren Rennen) kommen aus Essen und die 30km sind zuviel. Billige Veranstaltung und keine angemessenen Preisgelder ( für Mädels).


----------



## stevens28 (15. Oktober 2005)

Hi Leute, ich find es natürlich auch nicht fair dieses Rennen für Lizenzfahrer zu sperren und gleich die Drohung auszusprechen die Leute dem Verband zu melden. Nun gut dann macht halt euer Hobbyding...! Ich hoffe solche Beispiele finden keine Nachahmer und irgendwann werden die Hobbyfahrer ausgesperrt. 

@Kniekaputt

Solche Äusserungen finde ich echt peinlich..ich weiß zwar nicht wo deine Mädels starten aber Preisgeld hat bei Jugendlichen bis vielleicht U17 nichts zu suchen. Hier sollte der Sport im Vordergrund stehen und nicht schon die Jagd auf Preisgelder. Kein Wunder wenn die Kinder/Jugendlichen immer mehr auf soetwas fixiert sind und in diesen Klassen kaum noch Nachwuchs am Start ist. Und glaubst Du bei 3-4 Mädels am Start ist Preisgeld gerechtfertigt?

Gruß
Oliver


----------



## Kniekaputt (15. Oktober 2005)

@stevens28
Sag du deinen Mädels mal, warum U15 Jungs 20-30 Preisgeld bekommen und die Mädels bekommen für den 1.Platz ein T-Shirt. Sowas nennt man dann nicht Gleichberechtigung. Fahrt ihr alle mal ruhig dahin bei den tollen Spritpreisen.


----------



## Peter88 (22. Oktober 2005)

Ich finde das Rennen toll und werde keinen meiner 200 Km, die ich Anreise beräuen.


----------



## Kleinblattagent (23. Oktober 2005)

Hi,

nachdem ich 3 Runden unter der Dusche gedreht und meine Sachen das zweite Mal in der Waschmachine kreisen, hätte ich gerne gewußt, wann der Bericht von DSfilm im Regionalfernsehen ausgestrahlt wird? Hat vielleicht jemand eine Ahnung?
Ich hatte das Glück im 8. Rennen zu fahren. Den ganzen Vormittag war es trocken. Nur warum mußte es ausgerechnet pünklich zum Rennbeginn der 8. Gruppe wie aus Eimern kippen?
Da ging ja fast nichts mehr. An der Waldabfahrt sind die Leute gefallen wie die Fliegen. Zum Glück war es eine weiche Landung. (Leider auch für mich)

   Gruß an alle die mitgelitten haben

          Michael


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wattenscheider (23. Oktober 2005)

> Da ging ja fast nichts mehr. An der Waldabfahrt sind die Leute gefallen wie die Fliegen.



bereits in den ersten Rennen war es dort mehr als glatt, sodass  hier einige Biker in den Schlamm abtauchten.

Ich fand den Tag übrigens recht nett, und mein Sohn war mächtig stolz, sein erstes Rennen bestreiten zu dürfen.   (siehe Bilder auf meiner Fotoseite)

Nächstes Jahr sind wir sicherlich wieder dabei !


----------



## Lulau (25. Oktober 2005)

@kleinblattagent

Den Film wirst du unter *http://www.dsfilm.de/* käuflich erwerben können.
Wird wohl nichts mit der Fernsehkarriere  

Sehr geile Bilder gibt`unter *http://www.foto-world.com/album/Fotoalbum_MTB-Rennen_in_Herne/*

Ich fände es klasse wenn jeder seine Bilder vom Sonntag hier einstellen würde.
Hat jemand noch Pic`s von den Kleinen?

Gruß Lulau


----------



## wattenscheider (25. Oktober 2005)

Und hier noch mehr Bilderchen

http://www.myeasyland.de/galerie/258/0/23_10_2005___Herner_MTB_Rennen.html


----------



## Lulau (25. Oktober 2005)

sorry noch ne kleine Ergänzung zur Fernsehkarriere.


*"24.10.05 MTB Rennen in Gysenbergpark. Die DVD und die TV Reportage wird am Ende der Woche fertig sein. Preis steht noch nicht fest, aber es wird so ca. um die 10 + Versand liegen. Weitere Infos Folgen."*


----------



## Lulau (25. Oktober 2005)

@wattenscheider:

Prima Tip mit dem Link.
Hab dort ein Bild meiner Tochter bei der Siegerehrung gefunden.
Die kleinere der beiden.


----------



## wattenscheider (25. Oktober 2005)

@lulau

ja, dann sag ich mal herzlichen Glückwunsch !!!



_Du hast übrigens eine PN von mir erhalten _


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikechris1 (26. Oktober 2005)

Jo ich schicke auch ein Glückwunsch ans Töchterlein.
Ich fand es nicht ganz so prikelt dieses Jahr. Letzts Jahr war mehr los. 
Verstehe auch nicht warum solche Veranstaltungen nicht in der Wochenzeitung steht. Eigentlich macht son Rennen doch erst richtig Spass wenn auch Zuschauer da sind. Das mit dem Regen ist simlich ******* gelaufen. War auch im letzten Rennen. Also wenn ich nicht in Herne wohnen würde...
Es war noch nicht einmal ein Bierwagen da!
Denn son Bier nach einem Rennen.... finde ich toll. O.K. Scvhwiegervater war ja auch nicht da, er ist nämlich fürs Bier danach zuständig.
Grüße Chris


----------



## cyclewerx (28. Oktober 2005)

An alle denen es Spass gemacht hat in Herne.
In Köln findet am 12.11.2005 auch ein Hobby MTB Rennen statt.
Unter www.radteampulheim.de könnt ihr mehr erfahren.

Ich hoffe es werde einige von euch da sein.

Gruss FRANK


----------



## bikechris1 (28. Oktober 2005)

Scheint ja auch ein nettes kleines Rennen zu sein. Aber wenn Du aus dem Ruhgebiet kommst dann währe ne Dusche nicht schlecht. Köln ist nämlich eine schöne Stadt und wenn ich einmal da währe, würde ich auch gleich paar Stunden länger bleiben wollen.
@ Kleinblattagent, bist Du derMichael der sich in der letzten Kurve die Hand verletzt hat? Wesen Sohn nicht mitgefahren ist?
Gruß Chris


----------



## Kleinblattagent (29. Oktober 2005)

bikechris1 schrieb:
			
		

> @ Kleinblattagent, bist Du derMichael der sich in der letzten Kurve die Hand verletzt hat? Wesen Sohn nicht mitgefahren ist?



Nein, ich glaube Du verwechselst mich mit jemand anderen. Ich habe mich zwar auf der letzten Abfahrt auch lang gemacht und mein Sohn ist auch nicht mitgefahren, weil er mit 6 Jahren, meiner Meinung nach, noch zu jung ist.

      Gruß

          Michael


----------



## Special (29. Oktober 2005)

cyclewerx schrieb:
			
		

> An alle denen es Spass gemacht hat in Herne.
> In Köln findet am 12.11.2005 auch ein Hobby MTB Rennen statt.
> Unter www.radteampulheim.de könnt ihr mehr erfahren.
> 
> ...


----------



## bikechris1 (30. Oktober 2005)

Kleinblattagent schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, ich glaube Du verwechselst mich mit jemand anderen. Ich habe mich zwar auf der letzten Abfahrt auch lang gemacht und mein Sohn ist auch nicht mitgefahren, weil er mit 6 Jahren, meiner Meinung nach, noch zu jung ist.
> 
> Gruß
> 
> Michael


Jo, dann ist das eine Verweckslung, aber danke fürs Antworten.

Schönen Sonntag noch 
Chris


----------



## bikechris1 (4. November 2005)

für alle die es intressiert über dsfilm könnt Ihr eine DVD bestellen. Sind alle Rennen drauf und auch ein Bericht fürs Fernsehn. Ich glaube zwar nicht das es noch ausgestrallt wird aber die 13,50  inc. Versand lohnen sich für die die selbst oder Kinder dabei hatten.


----------



## wattenscheider (5. November 2005)

bikechris1 schrieb:
			
		

> für alle die es intressiert über dsfilm könnt Ihr eine DVD bestellen. Sind alle Rennen drauf und auch ein Bericht fürs Fernsehn. Ich glaube zwar nicht das es noch ausgestrallt wird aber die 13,50  inc. Versand lohnen sich für die die selbst oder Kinder dabei hatten.



Hi Christoph, danke dass Du da nochmal nachgeschaut hast. Ich hatte die Hoffnung auf Veröffentlichung bereits aufgegeben, da man nix mehr hörte von diesem Camerateam?, Fernsehsender? oder wer? auch immer dahintersteckt.

Ich werde den Silberling mal bestellen... 

Gruß
Andreas


----------



## ahab01 (7. November 2005)

Hi Matthieas.

Bock hätt ich schon, komm aus PB wär nicht weit.
Aber mein MTB(Votecf7) liegt zerplazt bei Ex Firma Votec.

 Die haben mich seit April vertröstet und nun gibts kein Votec mehr.  

Leider hab ich deswegen nur n schicken hinterbau und ne Gabel.Shit.  
Und jetzt soll ich den Rahmen aus dem ca.400 km weitem Bretten abholen.
Whaaaaaat`s uuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuuup.  

Also ich brauch nen 54 Votecf7 Rahmen.


----------



## Lulau (13. November 2005)

Hi,

habe am Freitag die DVD vom Rennen in Herne bekommen, kann sie nur weiterempfehlen. Viel Rennen für`s Geld.
Außer dem Bericht der am 16.11. im Fernsehen gezeigt wird sind zusätzlich ausfürliche Berichte von allen Rennen und dem Zielbereich drauf.

Gutes Ding !

Gruß Lulau


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## bikechris1 (14. November 2005)

> Außer dem Bericht der am 16.11. im Fernsehen gezeigt wird


Hast Du noch nähere Infos? Welcher Sender und Uhrzeit?


----------



## Kleinblattagent (14. November 2005)

bikechris1 schrieb:
			
		

> Hast Du noch nähere Infos? Welcher Sender und Uhrzeit?



Schau unter www.dsfilm.de nach. Unter NEWS sind die Sender und Sendezeiten angegeben. Sind alles irgendwelche Lokalsender, die kein Schwein kennt und die man auch nicht reinbekommt!?

       Gruß

            Michael


----------

